# MythTV server + A110 ?



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm trying to finish up my build of a backend MythTV server in the basement, and wondering how well the A110 will mesh with my plans.

Currently have a couple HDTVs (1080P Sony 40" LCD and 720p Samsung Plasma 32") that are currently being fed by Comcast cable. I'm also looking at Dish or Direct TV.

I'm thinking the A110 might be a good alternative to a MythTV client if I don't care about PVR.

So, my question follows:

Will I be able to access media files from my MythTV backend server (wired gigabit), such as various DVDs I own and will rip to the Linux server, pictures, and lossless audio files like PCM (maybe FLAC) ripped from CDs I own ?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, but I don't see why this wouldn't work, assuming Myth is saving files in a format PH can playback. My dad was doing something similar with a snapstream server a while back.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Old thread, I know, but...

I can confirm that this does indeed work. This is how I use the PCH. I have a MythTV box with 1.5TB of storage. It records up to three shows simultaneously (SD). It also has Movie (file) and Music playback. I simply setup a samba share on the MythTV box and connect to it from the PCH.

The PCH picture quality is amazing! Better than I have been able to get out of MythTV.

Now SD recordings don't look that great, but that's an issue with the source, not the PCH. If you want to use the PCH to view recordings, you can run a cron job called "MythPretty" that renames the MythTV recording files based on the show name/title/airdate and it will playback the recordings, but the interface is a little clunky (scrolling through a folder of files 10 at a time). Myth is much better for this. But for watching movies, I can highly recommend the PCH.


----------

